

The ugly business of how military contractors find their workers - Mz
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/120269/contractors-violate-us-zero-tolerance-policy-human-trafficking

======
mbubb
What an area ripe for improvement. It seems so mired in "age-old and age-
thick" ways of doing things.

I saw the title and thought of something else. Back 7-10 yrs or so, for family
reasons, I looked for a job in Korea in tech. Obviously not a market in bad
need of tech workers so I thought of trying to apply for civilian level jobs
on military bases. Not one of my applications even got a response although I
was getting interviews in NYC- so obviously did it in the wrong way. At the
time it occured to me that there were probably placement agencies that did
this sort of thing in addition handling the clearance and other additional
components of getting a job on a military base.

This article is the ugly flip side of this.

I can't help thinking there is enormous opportunity here. Few things would
have greater impact on people stuck on the wrong side of the IMF developing
country appellation.

